# How to get rid of Scuds (Gammarus)



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello

I have Scuds (Gammarus) in my shrimp tank. The Scuds (Gammarus) population is increasing and they competing with shrimps. How to control their population or get rid of them without harming shrimps ?
Any help appreciated

Paul


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I am only aware of adding a fish type to eat them, but that would require relocating the shrimp you want to keep to another tank for the time it takes to have the population eaten up


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

ksimdjembe said:


> I am only aware of adding a fish type to eat them, but that would require relocating the shrimp you want to keep to another tank for the time it takes to have the population eaten up


Thank you for your help. Do you know what fish will eat Scuds successfully ? I had scuds for a while and before punting shrimps in this tank I put to platies for almost a year there. It looked like scuds were gone but they were hiding inside the gravel. And now sine it is no longer danger to them, they came out again. Please advise.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

In a shrimp tank you won't be able to eliminate scuds without hurting the shrimps. Your best bet is if you're able to remove the shrimps temporarily, you could eliminate the issue in the tank by either cleaning it out, adding a predatory fish, or simply starving them out.

Personally, if you have a tank with fish, I'd just keep them in there and catch any adults to feed your fish when you need to. Free live food.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I would echo what Default said , in addition you could remove shrimp as indicated but also empty the tank and dry the substrate or swap it out.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I have never personally dealt with scuds, but this video shows the successful deployment of a scud trap in a shrimp tank.


----------

